# Juvederm?



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Lately I have a few wrinkles like laughlines that don't go away, and some above the lips . So I was looking into something called Juvederm. It's like an injectable filler. I don't think it's vanity, it's more of "OMG these werent here before". 

Anyone ever here about this stuff?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've seen plenty of commercials about it but don't know anyone who has actually tried it.

I'm one of those people who looks at the changes as proof I made it this far in spite of some of the craziness I got in to in my younger years.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. But for some unknown reason I have 3-4 smile lines on one side and none on the other. it really annoys me. if both sides were the same, i wouldn't mind.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Smoking causes wrinkles around the mouth and drinking through a straw alot.I'm like Robin-I earned mine but they are just starting.See how I feel in 6 mos or a year...


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Character lines!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. Well I made an appt. and they never called back. So I will think for another week. 

I had a car accident in 1994 and they had given me this piece of silicone to hold against the scar at night to flatten it. It did work to some extent. So I ordered a piece of silicone to try on wrinkles. If that works, I would skip the Juvederm, because whatever the cost, it only lasts 6 months to a year. And I think the cost would be like around $1500. Or more. I can't do that every year. I think I had a panic moment the other night.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think that Juvederm is pricey for the length of time it will last. So I'm waiting for my piece of silicone.


----------

